# Whole or rolled oats and barley



## rbbaker (May 28, 2009)

I'm wanting to gradually replace COB with oats and barley for my girls and am wondering if whole grains are ok for goats or should they be rolled? I'll continue to add BOSS, and they get free choice alfalfa pellets and orchard grass hay.

Many thanks


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I went from a commercial blend to whole barley. LOVE IT!
They almost get too fat on it though, so I keep the amount down. It's a lot cheaper to buy whole grains, especially by the ton.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I use whole oats and rolled barley. I would use whole barely as well but have not been able to find any.


----------



## rbbaker (May 28, 2009)

Thanks to you both!!! I have found a good organic/fairly local source of whole oats and whole barley and was hoping they would be good for my 3 miniManchas, mostly for the one who I'm milking.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

You don't live anywhere near MI do you? I've been kind of looking for an organic whole grain source but the only thing I can find around here is organic corn...


----------



## rbbaker (May 28, 2009)

FunnyRiver,

Sorry, I live in Seattle!!!! The grains are from a Bellingham, WA company called Scratch & Peck - they do ship all over the country; but I don't know how expensive the shipping is.


----------



## coliver (Aug 1, 2013)

Is it okay to feed goats whole barley that still has some of the halls on it?


----------

